# cart question



## rimmerpaints (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a cart i bought at christmas time. Always seemed alittle big and when i bought my new mini we bought mini cart and harness all together in a package deal. This cart is so much smaller and works 100 times better. Im thinking the cart i bought the first time is for a shetland pony not mini. My question is should i sale this cart and get me a new mini easy entry or would this work with my minis the last thing i want to do is hurt my babies.

Here is a pic my mini cart next to the first cart i bought in dec. that was suppost to be a mini cart but im thinking its a pony cart(shetland Pony)


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Apr 23, 2011)

The smaller cart looks to be a frontier . I have one like it except mine has the wooden floor. There is nothing wrong with the cart and it should be fine as long as your harness fits well.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 23, 2011)

If I understand right, you're wanting two carts and are wondering if you should sell your bigger one and get another small cart like the one on the left? I'd say probably so if that cart is working better for you. The black one does appear to be more pony-sized; look at how high the seat support structure over the wheels is! That's a hallmark of pony and horse-sized EE's. Mini carts usually have the proportions of the one on the left.

Leia


----------



## Kawgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

Are all of your minis the same size? If you have some larger minis, the larger cart may fit them better. And is the larger cart more comfortable for you? I find the seat height on some of the smaller mini carts is too short and makes me feel cramped. The larger cart doesn't look like it's a whole lot bigger, if you and your minis are comfortable with it, I wouldn't be too concerned about getting another one.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 28, 2011)

my minis are 32 in, 34in and 36in tall this cart seems way to big for them. Im thinking i should sale it. My husband says he can motify it which scares me. Not that i dont trust him but just dont see how he can do that. I think i will sale for what i paid for it! It looks new so i shouldnt have any problems selling to someone atleast i hope i dont. I dont know how much pony carts are in demand. I want another mini cart like the other one i have. I really would like to find a wagon for my mini. I think they are super cute but that will be in time when i can drive better.


----------

